# Outside time



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This is typical golden behavior. Most of them don't care where they are, as long as they are with their family. We just spend a lot more time outside with them. 

I have one that is very velcro, and the other likes to have her independent play time, then when she is done, she wants to be with us too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Most goldens prefer to be with their companions instead of being alone. If you are inside the house, then that's where they want to be too.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We have acreage too. Hank loves being out for a time but after running around exploring for awhile, he wants back in. If we're out there, he'll stay out with us no matter how long it is. Goldens want to be where their people are!


----------

